# Happy birthday Mezzaluna! :)



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Heres wishing you a day filled with peace, love and family.


God bless you Ann.
CC


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday Mezz! I hope your birthday and trip to Alaska were both wonderful!
Now that you've been to the "Last frontier" here's an Alaskan joke:

Knock knock:
Who's there?
Dishes!
Dishes who?
Dishes your cousin from Shishmaref!   :bounce:  :look:  :crazy: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Perhaps you had to be there!

Anyway all our best wishes for a great and healthy year.

C.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAREST ANN!!!!!!!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Have an absolutely wonderful day! You are a very special person. (and tell us what you ate!  )


----------



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday! Hope you are having a great day!!!

Cheffie


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What more can be added to that list of warm wishes, but another?

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

To a great teacher of teachers...

:bounce: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :bounce:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Ann!!! Here's to another culinary adventuresome year!!!
Cheers
shroom


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You guys are so sweet!! We just got back from our trip last night. 

I did have a lovely birthday. We had an enjoyable day in Ketchikan, touring a rainforest. It was lobster night on the cruise (and they managed to cook them pretty well), so I was a very happy woman. We dined with some wonderful new friends and had a great evening!


----------

